# Anyone Doing Wordle?



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2022)

I swore I'd avoid it, but am now a little addicted.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 1, 2022)

It gave me a word that didn’t exist


----------



## JBP (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes. It was a quick addiction early on.


----------



## Jovimaple (Mar 1, 2022)

At least it's only one puzzle per day, so the time sink is limited.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 2, 2022)

Yeah, I am hooked, at leat for the time being.

I am also doing dordle, quordle, and octordle. Not to mention nerdle and worldle

Links:
dordle by zaratustra
Quordle
Octordle

Nerdle - the daily numbers game
Worldle


----------



## reeflections (Mar 2, 2022)

41 times so far.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 2, 2022)

You are doing great! I am behind you:


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2022)

I got stumped today.  Only needed the first letter with three guesses and I still missed.


----------



## BigDaveK (Mar 2, 2022)

How many people googled "wordle"?

Yup, I did.


----------



## reeflections (Mar 2, 2022)

Boatboy24 said:


> I got stumped today. Only needed the first letter with three guesses and I still missed.


Yep, I was in the same situation. I knew there was at least 3 possibles and no way of knowing which it was. I got it on the 1st guess - pure luck for sure.


----------



## Old Corker (Mar 2, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> At least it's only one puzzle per day, so the time sink is limited.


I don’t get this. I downloaded the app and started playing but I can just keep playing game after game.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I don’t get this. I downloaded the app and started playing but I can just keep playing game after game.











Wordle - A daily word game


Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Old Corker (Mar 2, 2022)

Got it. A website not an app/game. Does everyone get the same word each day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> Got it. A website not an app/game. Does everyone get the same word each day.



Yep. One word, and only one - same word for all.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 2, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I don’t get this. I downloaded the app and started playing but I can just keep playing game after game.



You may have happened on one of the very many copycat sites.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Mar 3, 2022)

Yep. I look forward to the daily challenge. it’s become my first activity each morning before reading the news sites.


----------



## Dkrmwiz (Mar 3, 2022)

Worldle is fun too! If I'm on the right continent I'm happy  my co worker and I do wordle and worldle every day.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 3, 2022)

It’s a little morning activity for me, @4score, @crushday and a couple other guys. I wish they gave your average score. We see it as a par 4; some get birdies, an occasional eagle, with bogies here and there.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I wish they gave your average score.



Well, I suppose a reason that they may not is what do you do about if the user does not solve the puzzle? How can you average that in?

It is nice that they give you your distribution. You can probably eyeball an average from that!


----------



## Old Corker (Mar 9, 2022)

Ok, started with a bogey, then a par, then two birdies and thought I’d found the perfect strategy. Then two more humbling bogies. Yep, hooked.


----------



## Vlabruz (Mar 10, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> It gave me a word that didn’t exist


Lol, which one?


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Mar 11, 2022)

60 day streak here - Took me 6 tries today though, and after #4 I could think of 3 common words from which to choose... Phew, as they say!


----------



## Vlabruz (Mar 11, 2022)

Today's wordle got me.... tried so many combos except what I needed


----------



## Old Corker (Mar 11, 2022)

BarrelMonkey said:


> 60 day streak here - Took me 6 tries today though, and after #4 I could think of 3 common words from which to choose... Phew, as they say!


I had the last four letters on guess 2 made four more guesses. All common words all wrong. My first fail. Not happy.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I had the last four letters on guess 2 made four more guesses. All common words all wrong. My first fail. Not happy.



Today was a bit rough.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I had the last four letters on guess 2 made four more guesses. All common words all wrong. My first fail. Not happy.



Very similar experience. Also my first ever miss.


----------



## RevA (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, started two months ago. I almost broke my lucky streak today, got it on the last try. Had the last four letters from the second quess...but so many words that end that way. Lots of fun to do with my morning cuppa.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 11, 2022)

Yea, I missed it too..... I hate the rhyming words, where it becomes a guessing game.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 11, 2022)

What site is everyone using? There's a bunch. The one I hit was:









Wordle Game - Play Unlimited


Guess the WORDLE in 6 tries. Start playing unlimited online games of Wordle for FREE. No download, mobile friendly and fast. 100% Free and Fun




wordle-play.com


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2022)

I think most of us are talking about the original version. Originally it was hosted on something called "PowerLanguage" Wordle - A daily word game , but it was purchased by the NY Times and moved to here: Wordle - A daily word game . (The original site redirects to NYT.)

The appeal of the original is at least partly that you can only play it once a day, and everyone is seeing the same word that day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2022)

Take that, Wordle! 

Wordle 266 3/6


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Mar 16, 2022)

Wordle 270 X/6








Ugh, what a way to start the day...


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2022)

BarrelMonkey said:


> Wordle 270 X/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I almost "got stuck in the lane," too. But I happened to get out in 4.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2022)

What are the odds of having all 5 letters, but not a single one in the right place?

Wordle 270 4/6


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2022)

Boatboy24 said:


> What are the odds of having all 5 letters, but not a single one in the right place?
> 
> Wordle 270 4/6




That is a hard question! Ignoring whether they are valid words, I think there may be 4! (or 24) possible completely wrong combinations. But I it is possible that I am undercounting...


----------



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2022)

Boatboy24 said:


> I swore I'd avoid it, but am now a little addicted.


This thread piqued my interest, so I looked up the game to find out more about it and how it is played. I immediately ruled it out, not because it did not look interesting and challenging, but because I am borderline obsessive-compulsive, and I would waste even more time than I already do on FreeCell (11,769 games played as of this AM and I can't stop!).


----------



## Jovimaple (Mar 16, 2022)

@Rocky The nice thing about original, as @sour_grapes pointed out, is that there's only one puzzle per day.

I, too, waste a LOT of time with "one more game" - my addictions are Drop 7 and Sherlock on my phone, and Spider solitaire on my computer.


----------



## Old Corker (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m becoming obsessed with trying to figure what the sick a*****e who chooses the word is thinking


----------



## Venatorscribe (Mar 16, 2022)

They can be a tad challenging at times. I well remember the day the answer was 'rupee'. I doubt that anyone would have got that because it is a foreign name. I like the fact that it is the same answer across the world. So I wake up in New Zealand - and know that you chaps will do the same puzzle several hours latter.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2022)

Venatorscribe said:


> They can be a tad challenging at times. I well remember the day the answer was 'rupee'. I doubt that anyone would have got that because it is a foreign name.



The funny thing is that, for that day, the only words that I could think of that fit were "rupee" and "ruble." I did not think that either of them would be valid, but I couldn't think of anything else. So I chose "rupee" and got lucky.


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Apr 1, 2022)

Seems like it's been a week of this sort of pattern...

Wordle 286 6/6


----------



## vinny (Apr 1, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> How many people googled "wordle"?
> 
> 
> Yup, I did.



I'm still trying to figure out what language they are speaking. 

' I am also doing dordle, quordle, and octordle. Not to mention nerdle and worldle'


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 2, 2022)

BarrelMonkey said:


> Seems like it's been a week of this sort of pattern...
> 
> Wordle 286 6/6


Wordle 287 4/6


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 2, 2022)

It didn't get me too bad today, but I agree that the possibility was there!

Wordle 287 3/6*


----------



## Old Corker (Apr 24, 2022)

I discovered Wordle Bot a couple of days ago on the NYT website. You go to it after playing and it rates the quality of your guesses for skill and luck and how you did against the bot. I now feel like I’m playing against the bot.


----------



## Jovimaple (Apr 24, 2022)

I lost the other day on my 98th game. Now I have to beat my winning streak of 97 games in a row!

I usually can win at Dordle. My winning percentage is a lot lower on Quordle and Octordle. I try to stick with just the daily puzzle on those, as they can quickly become a time sink for me if I let them. "Just one more game ..."


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> I lost the other day on my 98th game. Now I have to beat my winning streak of 97 games in a row!
> 
> I usually can win at Dordle. My winning percentage is a lot lower on Quordle and Octordle. I try to stick with just the daily puzzle on those, as they can quickly become a time sink for me if I let them. "Just one more game ..."



I do quite a bit of dordle, quordle, and octordle. My sister turned me on to sedordle (16 words at once), and I did not find it as enjoyable.


----------



## reeflections (May 8, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I discovered Wordle Bot a couple of days ago on the NYT website. You go to it after playing and it rates the quality of your guesses for skill and luck and how you did against the bot. I now feel like I’m playing against the bot.



I cannot find "Wordle Bot" on the NYT website. Yes, I'm a subscriber to the news and the games but still can't find it. Even searched with no luck. Any hints to where I can find this. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Old Corker (May 8, 2022)

I just google Wordle Bot. It takes you there through the NYT website.
Edit: It is a separate website but is linked to your Wordle site somehow. Won’t show you anything until your completed the days Wordle puzzle. The bot kind of pisses me of but I can’t not look at it.


----------



## reeflections (May 8, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> I just google Wordle Bot. It takes you there through the NYT website.
> Edit: It is a separate website but is linked to your Wordle site somehow. Won’t show you anything until your completed the days Wordle puzzle. The bot kind of pisses me of but I can’t not look at it.



Thanks! NYT doesn't make it easy to find.


Wordle 323 3/6





WordleBot
Skill 91/100
Luck 53/100


----------



## Old Corker (May 8, 2022)

reeflections said:


> Thanks! NYT doesn't make it easy to find.
> 
> 
> Wordle 323 3/6
> ...


Yeah, I beat the bot today but in bot logic it’s 3rd guess was better than my 3rd guess because on average it eliminates more words than mine. Even though my 3 guess solved todays puzzle.


----------



## reeflections (May 8, 2022)

Old Corker said:


> Yeah, I beat the bot today but in bot logic it’s 3rd guess was better than my 3rd guess because on average it eliminates more words than mine. Even though my 3 guess solved todays puzzle.



Yeah, I guess bots think different than humans.


----------



## Old Corker (May 8, 2022)

reeflections said:


> Yeah, I guess bots think different than humans.


Yes. It also thinks I mentally check off all 2,309 possible solutions and pick the best guess. Like the bot does.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 7, 2022)

My addiction to FreeCell is totally out of control. Today, I played my 12,770th game and that is 1001 since March 16th. I have to stop wasting so much time.


----------

